# What is Your Malts AKC Name?



## Julie718

I am still trying to decide on Tango's AKC name. I would like to hear what your named your baby to get ideas.









The only name that I came up with is Julee's Fancy Tango Man


----------



## sassy's mommy

> I am still trying to decide on Tango's AKC name. I would like to hear what your named your baby to get ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only name that I came up with is Julee's Fancy Tango Man[/B]










Sounds good to me. Sassy is: 

*Clark's Sassy Velvet Dancer *


----------



## Cosy

Toy is Angels Just a Toy
Cosy is Angels Cute n Cosy Cosette


----------



## maltsmom

My babies are

Sir Jackson of York
and
Lady Jillian of York

They are actually Jack and Jill and we live on York Circle.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy

I registered him simply as Scooter Pie IX (AKC added the "IX"). Hmm, I wonder if I am the only one here who chose a non-modified version of their malt's name to register. I thought those fancy names were used if you show your dog but I guess not.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Frosty is "Frosty Dancing Feathers". The "Frost" comes from his family pedigree as does "Dancing".


----------



## LMJ

Little Man Jeffery


----------



## Maria71

Maci's is:

Princess Maci Carol Stuart

I wanted her to have my mom's initials M.C.S ...she passed on July 20th 2005


----------



## carrie

massimo amore dolce


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Neither of mine are registered...I didn't see the need.


----------



## MissMelanie

We were just thinking about this for Mr Wookie... hmmm

Good luck to you.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## LoriJo

> I am still trying to decide on Tango's AKC name. I would like to hear what your named your baby to get ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only name that I came up with is Julee's Fancy Tango Man[/B]


That's a cute name.







Lexi's is Lori's Lexi Noelle. I wanted Noelle in her name since she came to me a week after Christmas and has truly been a gift to me.


----------



## a2z

I took forever to decide what to call Zoey and this is what I felt fit her (and me):



My Talisman Zoey Love


----------



## Cathy

Julie,

I LOVE the name you came up with.







You should keep it and quit looking.









My new girl, Smudge's name is Linijen's Road to Victory. Lizzie's is Princess Elizabeth Nykah of Plaza.
Sophie's was Linijen's Alberta Wild Rose.


Cathy


----------



## Julie718

> Julie,
> 
> I LOVE the name you came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should keep it and quit looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new girl, Smudge's name is Linijen's Road to Victory. Lizzie's is Princess Elizabeth Nykah of Plaza.
> Sophie's was Linijen's Alberta Wild Rose.
> 
> 
> Cathy[/B]


Thanks! I think will keep it and get Tango registered today.


----------



## bellasmom

TNT's Bambina Bella Mia ............. Italian for My Beautiful Baby ( or at least a rough translation)


----------



## 2maltese4me

I never registered Cooper









But I did register Gracie, mainly because I had thought about showing her....possibly breeding her....but in the end opted against both.

*Her name is "Gracie, My Diamond in the Ruff"*

I'm just throwing this out there.....Tango, My Tiny Dancer.


----------



## stardust

I love every1's names~ mine are:

Elizabeth's Sweet Sugar 
& 
Elizabeth's Southren Cosmo


----------



## abbey

Abbey's mom's Registered name was Oh so Snow Lexus, so we kept the Oh after her mom & named her Oh Sweet Abbey Gal and Oh how sweet she really has been!


----------



## Kissi's Mom

> I am still trying to decide on Tango's AKC name. I would like to hear what your named your baby to get ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only name that I came up with is Julee's Fancy Tango Man[/B]




I love the name you've chosen!

Kissi is.... Mystique's Enchanted Aircastle
Mia is.... Aircastle's Kara Mia


----------



## Julie718

I actually registered Tango two weeks ago and went with Julee's Fancy Tango Man.







I already received his papers back.


----------



## ConnieVa

Tucker got his name from his Mom her name is Precious and his Dad Gemmie and dad goes back to Jellybean

Tucker's AKC name is "Tucker of a Precious Jelly Bean." That way we could use both Mom's and Dad's name


----------



## lacey

Daisy's AKC name is "Crazy Daisy May". Toby's is "Twinkle Toes Toby"


----------



## charmypoo

Here are some of the AKC names I have chosen ..
- Dreamland's Love Struck Baby (Buttercup - Valentine Baby)
- Chalet Leo's Spark Of Love (Sparkle)
- Hollybelle's Sweet Sugar Sprinkles (Cookie)

Waffle and Nibbler were not registered. Nibbler









Believe it or not ... I have yet to send in Jellybean and Cupcake's papers.


----------



## susy

Trixie's name is La Petite Trixie Bella. The "La Petite" is since her mother's name is also Trixie, my Trixie is "little Trixie." Although at 8 pounds, she's not so little any more.


----------



## journey

I need an AKC name for Gnocci. I love some of the names here. His dad's name is Marcris Risque' Justice. His mom's name is Chalet Phantasy Love Affair. I was thinking about a love affair with an Italian dinner. While, my husband want's Gnocci's name to portray a magnificent lover. Ha,ha! Can you help?


----------



## Shannon

Cozmo's is 

Red Red's Cozmo Kramer










shannon


----------



## josymir

Ok, you all seem very creative with the AKC registered names so I seek your help.

I have a litter and the mother's name is Shocking News and the father's name is Thrill of Victory so...
I would like the names to have Thrilling and something news related.
I came up with:

Thrilling News
Thrilling Headline
Thrilling Article
Trhilling Story
Thrilling Gossip

and other suggestions. Please vote on the ones you like. Call names hum! that is another ball of wax, I thought of calling 2 of the girls Zsa Zsa and Eva, famous sisters who were frequently in the tabloid.
HELP!

thanks
Josy


----------



## MissMelanie

> Cozmo's is
> 
> Red Red's Cozmo Kramer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shannon[/B]










FUNNY!

enJOY!
Melanie




> Ok, you all seem very creative with the AKC registered names so I seek your help.
> 
> I have a litter and the mother's name is Shocking News and the father's name is Thrill of Victory so...
> I would like the names to have Thrilling and something news related.
> I came up with:
> 
> Thrilling News
> Thrilling Headline
> Thrilling Article
> Trhilling Story
> Thrilling Gossip
> 
> and other suggestions. Please vote on the ones you like. Call names hum! that is another ball of wax, I thought of calling 2 of the girls Zsa Zsa and Eva, famous sisters who were frequently in the tabloid.
> HELP!
> 
> thanks
> Josy[/B]


 Heya Josy,

I like :

Thrilling Headline (Heady)
Stocking Victory (Vic or Vicky)
Thrilling Story (Tory)

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Circe's Mommy

Ok I just have to post here on this one. I like the name you chose for Tango or you could add something about the Dance the Tango an example; Jules lovin all the Tango something fun. People come up with the craziest names for the AKC. Mine is Miss Circe Island Gem.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie

Master Scoobie Tolbert


----------



## angel's mom

Angel Squirrel. Not really elegant, but when she was getting her first bath DH said she looked like a squirrel and it just stuck.


----------



## Carole

> Neither of mine are registered...I didn't see the need.[/B]


Ditto...
Though I have the fur-girl's papers I have never registered mine either.







I see no purpose unless you are planning on conformation, agility, or obedience competition.

I do understand that others usually do it just for the fun of it.


----------



## theboyz

Ozzy ( rescued)
"Ozzy Baily Boy"
Mom....Alicia's Dream Genevieve
Dad.....Ch Engs Little White Cloud Who Flies

Jack (rescued from Marion KY )
"Jackson Bogart Hercules"
Mom....Casa
Dad.....Blanca VIII

Chase ( bought and paid for!)
"Chase Manhattan Siegle"
Mom....Alicia's Dream Genevieve
Dad....Alicia's Fullfilled Promise


----------



## Gambitsgirl

My Gambit already had his name when I got him..and I loved it so much-that I kept it.

It is Gentleman's Opening Gambit.. - of course it's just Gambit to me..but I love it!

Whoops!
I also need to include my Princess -her name is Hollybelles Royal Highness- and of course it will always be Princess Pittypatt to me. lol!!!


Misty


----------



## May468

Rag Moppy III

Little Miss Cotton


----------



## honeybun

Billy's Australian kennel name i s Billy The Kid


----------



## zsazsasmom

ZsaZsa: ZsaZsa Michelle

Jewels: Michelle's Sparkling Jewels


----------



## CathyB

PeeDee who is in my avatar is Midis Pistol Pakin Pete (Midis Maltese) - Tina is Sandstones Mountain Mystic (Sandstones & Mystic Maltese) - Mystic Star Of Faith (Mystic Maltese) - Then we have the Giant Maltese Want-2-B







Ray-Ray Radieux's Amazing RAce


----------



## ladypup

> Billy's Australian kennel name i s Billy The Kid[/B]


hee hee hee our Billy is named after Billy the kid too

his AKC name is: Fluffy Billy 'The Pup' DuChat (b/c of course he is a pup and not a kid... shhhhh... don't tell him that)

Lady: Lady fluffball Du Chat
Tiki: Sweet Flair Chantilly DuChat 
Pink Marrie: Pink Marrie petit coquin Du Chat


----------



## carrie

dang... i haven't registered mini yet.... 

dad's name is CH Marcris Risque' Justice "Justice", mom is CH Su-Le's Sun Blossom "Sunny"... but susie and i would like to have chalet somewhere in there....


----------



## The A Team

Oh, what a fun thread to read....

I never registered Archie








but Abbey is: Abbey Rose Buttons 'n Bows

corney - but there's only one....


----------



## GiGi's Mom

GiGi's is: Montgomery's Lady Exclusive

I chose to call her a name that is not part of her registered name.

My new baby will be called Elmo. 

His registered name will be "Montgomery's Tickle Me Elmo"

I have four registered babies and I chose to put my maiden name in each one of their names.


----------



## pinkpixie1588

Reviving an old thread, here. 

Leila's mom is Sands in the Corner Pocket. I wanted some sort of connection, so I went with Sands Pocketful of Dreams


----------



## MaryH

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Reviving an old thread, here.
> 
> Leila's mom is Sands in the Corner Pocket. I wanted some sort of connection, so I went with Sands Pocketful of Dreams


What a nice name, Ashley. I love it when people find a creative way to incorporate part of the name from one or the other parent. You've done it perfectly!


----------



## nekkidfish

Do I give Poppy his 'official name' when I send in the registration?

So far he is just Poppy. :innocent:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## pinkpixie1588

nekkidfish said:


> Do I give Poppy his 'official name' when I send in the registration?
> 
> So far he is just Poppy. :innocent:
> 
> HUGz! Jules


 Yep, on the registration form there is space for you to enter the 'official' name. If you want to use your breeder's kennel name at the start, you'll want to run it by her and make sure she doesn't already have a dog registered under whatever name you're thinking of. I registered online as I wanted to get the pedigree as quickly as possible.


----------



## pinkpixie1588

MaryH said:


> What a nice name, Ashley. I love it when people find a creative way to incorporate part of the name from one or the other parent. You've done it perfectly!


Thanks, Mary! That's what I was going for. It took lots of going back and forth/brainstorming/changing my mind (and all the while thinking it probably doesn't really matter because she isn't going to show or breed so few people will EVER know this name..) BUT..now I can put it to rest. She's my little Pocketful of Dreams :innocent:


----------



## michellerobison

The two adoptees names are Lil Bit Honey and Sir Rylee's Pride,they were a breeding pair so they were registered. I never registered my other two Malts or Cocker since I had no plans to breed them.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

When I first got Nikki, I wanted to incorporate her parents names, but I got bogged down in figuring out the best name. (Her sire's name is Ch Phlick's Enchanted Sand Dancer and her dam is Ch Phlick's Total Chaos.) I almost went with something like Phlick's Nikita Chaos Dancer, but it didn't feel right. 

So I finally ended up calling her Phlick's Nikita Grace, and it really suits her.


----------



## The A Team

Wow, this is an old thread, LOL. 

so now I have:

Abbey Rose Buttons and Bows

and

Angels Adore Ava L'Amour

fun stuff 

I never registered Archie and Tink is a puppy mill rescue.


----------



## pammy4501

Lola is Ooh-La-La-Lola-Bella and Frank is Fly-Me-to-the-Moon-Frankie-Boy.


----------



## Orla

Here the breeder has to reg the litter together when they are a few weeks old so we don't get to choose names.

Milo is reg'd with the KC (UK) and the IKC (Irish) and his name is Suncube Don't Pass Me By


----------



## nekkidfish

Okay, so I do want to register Poppy, but don't have a clue how you come up with the names. :confused1: Although I am not going to show him, I'd like for him to have a registered name.

So, if anyone can help and give me ideas, I would greatly appreciate it!!! :thumbsup:



Poppy's name came from a few things: a.) My step-dad (RIP) who I love and miss was called Poppy by all, b.) White poppies, the flower, and c.) An organization called Poppies for Peace.



Dam: Stangeland's Pearl of Showboat



Sire: Am. Ch. High Steppin' Risque Ria Malt
I have no clue where to go from there. :blush:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## pinkpixie1588

Hmmm just some ideas that incorporate the parents' names: 

Risque' Star of the Show
Poppy Steppin' into the Spotlight
Poppy Precious Pearl
Risque' Ria Dreamboat 

Not sure if you want to incorporate his call name into his Reg. name or not. I chose not to because it didn't seem to flow into anything nicely.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Poppy Precious Pearl is cute!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I have 
LUCY_-Dreams of Sunnydale Illusen_ (Lucy, who was registered as a pet so I let my kids name her! Sunnydale is from Buffy, Illusen is a neopet. At the time, i didnt' think her name would be showing up in a catalog over and over and over so i didn't really care what she was registered as!)

CADDY-_ Midis Ritzy's Cadillac Style _ 
(was already registered when i got her)

CAIRA - _Ch. Midis Queen of the Nile _
(also already registered when I got her)

LOIS- _Ch. Bellarata's I Want To Believe _
(Marina's choice, from the XFiles)

TRUFFLES - _Bellarata's Truffles by Design _
(her dad is Ch. Delcost Marc by Design, so added that in there!)

EMMA - Bellarata's Glee by Design 
(also Marina's pick - she is a *HUGE* Glee fan, hence the Glee in the name, LOL. Her call name is Emma is also from Glee (and why she is called Erma at times)


----------



## nekkidfish

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Hmmm just some ideas that incorporate the parents' names:
> 
> Risque' Star of the Show
> Poppy Steppin' into the Spotlight
> Poppy Precious Pearl
> Risque' Ria Dreamboat
> 
> Not sure if you want to incorporate his call name into his Reg. name or not. I chose not to because it didn't seem to flow into anything nicely.


All great ideas!!! :thumbsup: :aktion033:

I've been writing ideas down .... just a lot of words ... yours are great. I was trying to tie his name in, but that might not work.

Big HUGz and thanks!! Jules


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

Delilah's is Jacob's Duet is My Darling Delilah Rose

Jacob is the breeder call name and the Duet is in honor of her Mommy and Daddy's beautiful singing talent, Delilah Rose is from the Delilah Rose bush's that I have in my front yard.


----------



## EmmasMommy

So glad you resurrected this thread. Its so much fun to read.


Emma is not AKC
*Diamond Its All About Me aka Mimi* (I named her and knew she would be shown)
*Diamond Twinkle Little Star aka Twinkle* ( I named her after my previous twinkle)
*Diamond Bleu Jade aka Jilli Bean* ( we just got Jilli Bean and changed her name because she didn't seem to "know" her Jade name and we like Jilli Bean better-BUT her daughters will be shown and JilliBean's AKC name will appear in the show booklets under dam)

All of my Diamond dogs are related. Jilli (Jade) is the full 100% Aunt of Mimi and Twinkle
All of them are related to Marcis Don Juan- and you can definitely see the family resemblance


----------



## CloudClan

bellaratamaltese said:


> I have
> At the time, i didnt' think her name would be showing up in a catalog over and over and over so i didn't really care what she was registered as!


For those of you who think you will never use the registered name I just want to point to Stacy's above post and my own experience when I say you never know. 

My Cloud was AKC registered. We chose Cloud Rock. (Rock is my last name). At the time I had no idea he would ever be listed anywhere. But then when he was 10 years old we went to a Specialty. I saw obedience competition there and made the decision that I wanted to show him in obedience. Then his name became important as it was listed in catalogs. He is officially recorded as _Cloud Rock, CD_. :cloud9:

I also worked on obedience with Clouseau and Cameo. As they both came through rescue I got ILP listing for them and with that came the chance to give them official names. I chose _CloudClan's Inspector Clouseau_ and _CloudClan's Miss Cameo_. (Cameo's name had been Missy in her first home). 

I chose Cadeau's registered name. He is _Ch. Jacob's Beau Cadeau des Anges_. This is french for Jacob's beautiful gift of the angels.:innocent: It was a way to honor the boys we had lost that year to the bridge. I hope one day he can have some more letters added to the end of his name as we work to compete in obedience. 

Cadie's name is _MaltAngel Cascading Starlight_. Her sire was Ch. Divine's Bright Morning Star. I need a little star smilie. LOL, this one does not fit. :smstarz:

Cacia's registered name, _Jacob's Arizona Sunshine_:Sunny Smile: was chosen by Debbie Cleckley. It also honors her sire Ch. Jacob's Raisin' Arizona. I gave her the call name Cacia when she came here because the Acacia blooms in sunny flowers and grows in Arizona. 

This is a great thread to revive and I love Leila's registered name as well as her call name. She is a pretty girl. :wub2:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

CloudClan said:


> For those of you who think you will never use the registered name I just want to point to Stacy's above post and my own experience when I say you never know.
> 
> My Cloud was AKC registered. We chose Cloud Rock. (Rock is my last name). At the time I had no idea he would ever be listed anywhere. But then when he was 10 years old we went to a Specialty. I saw obedience competition there and made the decision that I wanted to show him in obedience. Then his name became important as it was listed in catalogs. He is officially recorded as _Cloud Rock, CD_. :cloud9:
> 
> I also worked on obedience with Clouseau and Cameo. As they both came through rescue I got ILP listing for them and with that came the chance to give them official names. I chose _CloudClan's Inspector Clouseau_ and _CloudClan's Miss Cameo_. (Cameo's name had been Missy in her first home).
> 
> I chose Cadeau's registered name. He is _Ch. Jacob's Beau Cadeau des Anges_. This is french for Jacob's beautiful gift of the angels.:innocent: It was a way to honor the boys we had lost that year to the bridge. I hope one day he can have some more letters added to the end of his name as we work to compete in obedience.
> 
> Cadie's name is _MaltAngel Cascading Starlight_. Her sire was Ch. Divine's Bright Morning Star. I need a little star smilie. LOL, this one does not fit. :smstarz:
> 
> Cacia's registered name, _Jacob's Arizona Sunshine_:Sunny Smile: was chosen by Debbie Cleckley. It also honors her sire Ch. Jacob's Raisin' Arizona. I gave her the call name Cacia when she came here because the Acacia blooms in sunny flowers and grows in Arizona.
> 
> This is a great thread to revive and I love Leila's registered name as well as her call name. She is a pretty girl. :wub2:


I love your registered names, Carina!!

And yes, if I had known 4 years ago when I registered Lucy that she would have her name in a show catalog 2-4 weeks a month, I would have named her something else. And I definitely would have included her breeder's kennel name but when I got Lucy, i knew absolutely nothing about kennel names or akc names or anything so I let my kids pick out the name 

So this is what is shown in show catalogs

DREAMS OF SUNNYDALE ILLUSEN . TR 45533804. 10-24-05
By Ch Hi-Lite Elisha For Maltangel - Whitecliff Candle In The Wind. Maltese.
Owner: Stacy Nagatani & Marina Nagatani., Visalia, CA 932775538. Breeder: Sheri Alquist.
Jr. Handler: Marina Nagatani


not the most professional of names, LOL. But Lucy is really a good sport as a juniors dog, marina has really lucked out with her!


----------



## stampin4fun

My boys are not registered yet. I think I need to wait until they are neutered and then I can get the paperwork from Divine. But, in the meantime these are the names we came up with.

Divine Booming Star - Boomer 
Divine Sun Rider - Helo (I was trying to shorten Helios - Greek sun god)

What do you think? I am open to suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## aspen

I registered Coco as "Coco by Chanel " because she is a classy little girl.


----------



## Cosy

Haha. Very old thread. I've changed Cosy's name twice since the first.


----------



## Lindy

I'm not a Maltese, but a Maltese at heart. My name is...

Linda's "By His Grace" Abigail


----------



## TraceyTracey

Little Daisy is called "Areown Constant Joy" she is a UK dog.


----------



## Maltsnme

Julie718 said:


> I am still trying to decide on Tango's AKC name. I would like to hear what your named your baby to get ideas.
> 
> The only name that I came up with is Julee's Fancy Tango Man


Julie, most show kennels have a kennel name, but they come up with them by using their names or something in particular about a breed. My kennel name is Silkam. Since Malts are known for silky white coats, I liked that.. my initials are kam, so I added that onto the back of silk. Just because you don't "show" doesn't mean you can't come up with a combo of your names or your family names together, to make a beginning "kennel" name. Or Julie is fine 

Then start googling "Tango". Ideas:

Shall We Dance
Baille Con Carte (the Tango dance with the stop "Baille Con Carte" is one of the most fascinating of all dances)
Dancing with the stars
It takes two to Tango
It takes Two to Dance
Tango by the River

anyway, you get the idea... have fun with it!

Karla


----------



## Maltsnme

bellaratamaltese said:


> I have
> LUCY_-Dreams of Sunnydale Illusen_ (Lucy, who was registered as a pet so I let my kids name her! Sunnydale is from Buffy, Illusen is a neopet. At the time, i didnt' think her name would be showing up in a catalog over and over and over so i didn't really care what she was registered as!)
> 
> CADDY-_ Midis Ritzy's Cadillac Style _
> (was already registered when i got her)
> 
> CAIRA - _Ch. Midis Queen of the Nile _
> (also already registered when I got her)
> 
> LOIS- _Ch. Bellarata's I Want To Believe _
> (Marina's choice, from the XFiles)
> 
> TRUFFLES - _Bellarata's Truffles by Design _
> (her dad is Ch. Delcost Marc by Design, so added that in there!)
> 
> EMMA - Bellarata's Glee by Design
> (also Marina's pick - she is a *HUGE* Glee fan, hence the Glee in the name, LOL. Her call name is Emma is also from Glee (and why she is called Erma at times)


LOL..I always thought Lois was named after Superman     too funny!

K


----------



## Maltsnme

Cosy said:


> Haha. Very old thread. I've changed Cosy's name twice since the first.


So, what is it now? 

And I remember seeing photos of Toy.. ??? 

Karla


----------



## Maltsnme

maltsnme said:


> Julie, most show kennels have a kennel name, but they come up with them by using their names or something in particular about a breed. My kennel name is Silkam. Since Malts are known for silky white coats, I liked that.. my initials are kam, so I added that onto the back of silk. Just because you don't "show" doesn't mean you can't come up with a combo of your names or your family names together, to make a beginning "kennel" name. Or Julie is fine
> 
> Then start googling "Tango". Ideas:
> 
> Shall We Dance
> Baille Con Carte (the Tango dance with the stop "Baille Con Carte" is one of the most fascinating of all dances)
> Dancing with the stars
> It takes two to Tango
> It takes Two to Dance
> Tango by the River
> 
> anyway, you get the idea... have fun with it!
> 
> Karla


LOL...I didn't even pay attention to the dates, I'm on here so little even though been a member for quite while, I just pop in and start in    
so, guess Tango's been named by now 

Karla


----------



## bellaratamaltese

maltsnme said:


> LOL..I always thought Lois was named after Superman     too funny!
> 
> K


Lois' call name is from Superman but the akc name is the title of the X Files movie that came out a few years ago. Lois is actually a good name for her because she is just so.... Lois :w00t:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Brinkley & Neyland's Mom said:


> Neither of mine are registered...I didn't see the need.


So far I have not seen the need, so I didn't either.


----------



## maltemom09

Julie718 said:


> I am still trying to decide on Tango's AKC name. I would like to hear what your named your baby to get ideas.
> 
> The only name that I came up with is Julee's Fancy Tango Man


 
I haven't registered Bailey since he has been neutered and really saw no reason to but I did fill out the papers and he is officially:

PFC Beetle Bailey :blink:


----------



## MandyMc65

Mine are both registered since I do or plan to do Rally and/or Obedience with them. I used their breeder's kennel name with their permission and thought it would be good to include.  

Ajax - 
Richelieu's White Torando RN, CGC

McKenzie - 
Bellarata's Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## almitra

DS named Pepper, so Pepper Potts-Phillips (from "Ironman"...LOL!) is her name. I named my new little boy that we _call_ Luigi, but his registered monicker is "Mercury's Special Delivery."


----------



## Johita

Aolani's is Kandi's Tesoro del Cielo Aolani. This translates to "Kandi's Treasure from Heaven Aolani."


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Keiko's AKC name is Ch Phlick's Total Chaos. 
Nikki's AKC name is Phlick's Nikita Grace.


----------



## Snowbody

maltemom09 said:


> I haven't registered Bailey since he has been neutered and really saw no reason to but I did fill out the papers and he is officially:
> 
> PFC Beetle Bailey :blink:


Vicki
So funny. My cousin's Beagle is Beagle Bailey. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## nekkidfish

Julie718 said:


> I am still trying to decide on Tango's AKC name. I would like to hear what your named your baby to get ideas.
> 
> The only name that I came up with is Julee's Fancy Tango Man


Are you a Julee with two ee's?

I am, which is why I ask. :thumbsup:

Poppy's registered name is Stangeland's Poppy For Peace. :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## =supermanskivvies=

My dog isn't registered because she's adopted. But if she *was* registered, she'd be I Think We're Alone Now, since her name is Tiffany.


----------



## princessre

Casanova's is Angels Rumor's Sweet Casanova.


----------



## MaryH

These are three that I have bred and named:
AKC name "Brookside First Temptation" - call name "Apple"
AKC name "Brookside Easter Bonnet" - call name "Bonnet"
AKC name "Brookside On The Wings of Maltangel" - call name "Cherub"


----------



## k/c mom

Kallie is Kalika Belle. Kalika is Greek and means "Rosebud". When I was looking for names online and was going down the list of choices and saw "Rosebud" I knew it was perfect. I chose the name in tribute to my first Malt (RIP), Rosebud. I meant to spell her call name Kali but somehow it became Kallie and I'm not quite sure how that happened!! LOL 

Catcher is Catcher Block, from the male lead in the movie "Down With Love". In fact I watched it on DVD the other night and it was weird to keep hearing people say "Catcher", since it isn't a name I hear any place other than that movie.

Claire is Claire de Lune Remarkable Rhapsody. Her mother is Glitzy Remark so I wanted to include the "Remark" portion of her name. And then I added the breeder's name, Rhapsody. And since Claire de Lune is a song it seemed to fit with the word "Rhapsody".


----------



## iheartbisou

I've never registered mine as there isn't a need. but if I did, it would probably be something like "Gros Bisous à Petite Bisou" (Big kisses to little kiss) or just "Bisous à Bisou"


----------



## princessre

iheartbisou said:


> I've never registered mine as there isn't a need. but if I did, it would probably be something like "Gros Bisous à Petite Bisou" (Big kisses to little kiss) or just "Bisous à Bisou"


That's a really cute name, Andrea.

Oh, I forgot to say Casanova's call name is "Puppy." :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ann80

Josymir's Zest For Life "Zoey"


----------



## edelweiss

Kitzel's registered in Hungary (not in the US) as Joyous Fantasy of Marquess after his mom Maltangel Whitecliff Joyous Wonder!


----------



## =supermanskivvies=

princessre said:


> That's a really cute name, Andrea.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to say Casanova's call name is "Puppy." :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley:My friend has a Pomeranian whose AKC name is Sir Pufflemuff. But she usually just calls him Puppy.


----------



## lynda

Chloe is Ballet Blanc's Chloe Mae
Katie is Maltangel's Katie Mae
Chachi is Maltangel's Lil Bit A Heaven


----------



## tamizami

this is such an old and fun thread! i love seeing registered names, they are usually so creative. here are mine (i didn't name either of my dogs, though!):

stuart is stangeland's stuart little of showboat (his sire is Ch. Showboat Gigalo's PT-Cruiser)

reina is ch ragtaks king ransoms reina (her sire is Ch. Showboat Risque's King Ransom)


----------



## princessre

=supermanskivvies= said:


> :HistericalSmiley:My friend has a Pomeranian whose AKC name is Sir Pufflemuff. But she usually just calls him Puppy.


Thanks for understanding....kind of embarrassing since my cat's name is Meow Meow.


----------



## barefoot contessa

*Barefoots Contessa's Halle Rose*


----------



## malteserus

Harry's show name is Lafford Top Marc.
Stella's full name is STELLA BELLA BARBARELLO SUPERGIRL!


----------



## bellasmummy

mine are what the breeders had called them. Flora is Ushad Flora sunshine and Mya is silverknowes Fiona's Girl ...Bellas not KC reg


----------



## honeybun

Gregori is Final Phantasy
Honey Charisma Seranade
Chelsea is Miss Sarajevo
Bilbo is Lord of the Rings


----------



## briones1980

Chowder is, I believe, "Bellarata's Stay Puft Marshmallow Man". And Darby is "Lana's Midnight Rambler".


----------



## Katkoota

Snowy & Crystal aren't AKC registered. They just go with tones of nick names


----------



## Moxie'smom

Mox's is

AKC Chrisman's Sir Mucho Moxie


----------

